

Append-only B+ Tree on Node.js - indutny
https://github.com/donnerjack13589/node-index
This is in-progress project too.
======
DanWaterworth
You may be interested in an append only B+Tree implementation in C:
<https://github.com/DanielWaterworth/AODBM>

~~~
kevingadd
Since we're all sharing implementations, anyone interested in a similar data
structure for C# can feel free to dig through (or use) my btree-based key
value store:

<https://github.com/kevingadd/DataMangler>

Of interest might be the fact that it's based on memory-mapped files, and it
supports multithreaded querying. Insertion is single-threaded, though.

Unfortunately, it uses a regular old B-Tree. I should probably change it to a
B+ Tree for better range queries... didn't even know about that data structure
until seeing this HN post. :)

~~~
br1
Implement COLA and leap frog the competition:
<http://supertech.csail.mit.edu/papers/sbtree.pdf>

